# Godzilla 2014



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Really looking forward to this. The last remake was a bit of a wet fish.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

No one cares?


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

I care.


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

I care aswel  just noticed this post


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

The stuff I've seen outside of the trailer looks really good! Lookin forward to it.


----------



## InvaderZim (Aug 24, 2010)

Puntoboy said:


> No one cares?


I just didn't have a creative response but I love the trailer and am looking forward to the movie.

on a slightly side topic: I hope since it will be in 3D that they don't overdo the stuff flying at you like so many 3D movies do anymore. I get so annoyed by the scenes that are only in the movie to show off the 3D. It reminds me of the early 3D shows at theme parks where they have to have fishing poles and things come out at you. My wife doesn't like wearing the 3D glasses over her regular glasses so we often just see them in 2D and it can make for long boring sequences when you have the camera following someone run through a crowed or something like that for no other reason than to show off the 3D.


----------



## aiza55 (Apr 28, 2014)

Godzilla in his earliest incarnations has always been more of a territorial kind of beast that attacks cities out of anger and retaliation. 
The US army made the mistake of attacking him and he's answering their call for combat with his own.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Can't wait - my fav creature feature !


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Might be one for IMAX me thinks to get the Grand scale of things.SJ.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

I like look of it


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

I hope King Ghidorah is in it... he was quality


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

There isn't a King Ghidorah but he does take on some giant winged moths or something like that.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Godzilla is out this Friday, I thought the 1998 movie was quite good.


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Booked tickets for the sky superscreen @ the 02, in 3D with VIP seating can't wait


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Dazzel81 said:


> Booked tickets for the sky superscreen @ the 02, in 3D with VIP seating can't wait


Lucky you


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Let loose on cities globally today..! Hopefully will try and catch this movie tomorrow


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Interested to see what people think of this ?


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

I saw Godzilla early this evening and its a hoot! I won't mention any plot spoilers for obvious reasons, but rest assured Kaiju grapple fans, the Godzilla movie legend is sensitively handled by Gareth Edwards - who has obviously been reverential to the heritage created Toho and Ishirō Honda. Not the greatest movie ever made but I'd say its a massive improvement on Roland Emmerich's version. Great fun! See it on the big screen as opposed to Blu-Ray / streaming


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

went to see it yesterday yes it's faithful to the original look of Godzilla but i prefer the Roland Emmerich Godzilla for the look of him as he's a lot more menacing still good for a no brainer


----------



## aerodynamic18 (Feb 12, 2011)

saw it last night. cheesy but good


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Anyone else get distracted by Brian Cranston's hair…? I could have done better with a tin of brown Dulux paint and blunt hedge trimmers 

Edit: I've seen and read and mixed reviews since watching the movie, but I think Mark Kermode & Simon Mayo get the balance right and discuss the movie at length, giving an overall positive review - plus an interesting interview with director Gareth Edwards as a bonus. WARNING: there are minor spoilers in the podcast & interview…

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b0435j39


----------



## InvaderZim (Aug 24, 2010)

Saw it today and could have skipped it. It wasn't actually bad but wouldn't have missed not seeing it.

Without spoiling too much the only character they really develop isn't in it after the start. In fact the entire starting could have been condensed by a lot since most of it was summarized for characters later in the movie.

One thing that I don't like about just about any action movie like this is every since Transformers all the bad things, be they robots, aliens or monsters make similar metallic and mechanical sounds and just like the big booming sounds in all the previews are about the same from one movie to the next. Enough of the click, click, bwwwwwwwaaaaaaaaa, sounds.

It had its moments but never really pulled me into the story. 

If it is called Godzilla then it should have more Godzilla in it.

As giant fighting monster movies go I much preferred Pacific Rim.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Glad we saw xmen instead ! Ill wait for Godzilla on bluray


----------



## DimSum (Aug 13, 2013)

I enjoyed the film. I would give it 3/5

The director did say he want to give the view from the humans point of view rather
then just monster vs monster

I think the director want to gauge more interest rather than sticking to the original.

Overall a good movie, would i watch it again. No.


----------



## InvaderZim (Aug 24, 2010)

I can appreciate making it more than just a non-stop Godzilla battles monster movie but at the same time I'd prefer more Godzilla than Muto if given the choice. And it would have been great if they had found a way to give Godzilla personality earlier in the movie so he could have been an actual character in much more of it rather than just near the end.

For me a movie either pulls me in and I get invested in the characters or I it doesn't and I'm just watching it. When one pulls me in it is much easier to let things that don't make sense slide and I really care about what happens to the characters. While, to me, Godzilla wasn't bad it never grabbed me and made me care how it ended except for the last 10 minutes or so and one brief section on the train tracks. 
Beyond that there were times when I thought to myself that if we were watching it at home I might have just headed out to the garage. It wasn't why did I waste my time bad and it wasn't a bad place to spend a 100 degree day but I always hope for more. For the price of a really good lunch I want to be wowed.


----------

